# Montana Elk Hunt



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Well I just found out Im huntin Elk In MT again this this, I guess Ill have to take some time off work which is a real bummer!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Were you on the Alternates list? Tags were out 2mo ago. I'm patiently waiting on the Alternates list. I'm # 108, usually there are 200+ tags returned so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Unit drawings were just held. Heading out to unlimited area 700 on Sept. 20.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Good luck!


----------

